# Wild camping north of M6



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

We are on our way to North Wales next Friday, travelling from Southampton. We thought we would do about 200 miles Friday night in prep for our arrival on Saturday and are looking to do overnight parking on route. Likely we would stop at about 9:00 pm and leave early am. Any suggestions? Thanks. Sylv


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is North of the M6 not Scotland?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

How far up do you want to travel ??
and what route are you taking ??
Whats the destination ??


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I presume you are planning M6 and M56 rather than M6, M54 and across country?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

You can park outside my house if you like - you might even get on the drive.

Sk12 1YX

Just let me know.

Depending on whether we are home - I can leave an EHU and there is access to tap at side of house 

Paul


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your responses, I should have given a little more detail. Hope the bits below suffice.

Posted: Today - 9:27 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I presume you are planning M6 and M56 rather than M6, M54 and across country? 

peribo - yes, we are hoping to stop either just before the M56 turnoff or just after. 

paul - you are very kind, are you near the M6 or M56? - we are approx 24' long and wouldl not need EHU, just need to park, eat our supper and rest our weary heads.

Have thought of asking Travelodge if we can pay for parking but you cannot phone the Barthomley lodge directly.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a truck stop just off the M6/M56 junction.

However, the nicest route to North Wales is to go off the M6 just N of Brum onto the (quiet) M54 then A5 which is dual carriageway to Shrewsbury.

Quick dodge around the Shrewsbury bypass onto the A5 towards Oswestry.

You don't specify which bit of North Wales you are heading for (it's a big area!) but from the A5/A483 you can head for Llangollen for the scenic route or carry on along the A483 to Wrexham/ Chester to get onto the A55. 

I know all the routes very well so if you can give me an idea of your destination I can advise you better.


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> There is a truck stop just off the M6/M56 junction.
> 
> However, the nicest route to North Wales is to go off the M6 just N of Brum onto the (quiet) M54 then A5 which is dual carriageway to Shrewsbury.
> 
> ...


pippen, thanks very much. we are staying at: Cefn Eithin, Bethesda Bach, Llanwnda, Caernarfon, Gwynedd, Wales, United Kingdom. LL54 5SF. (off A499 (Caernarfon - Pwllheli) about 1m past junction A487 at Bethesda Bach village ).

had hoped to do the last 100 miles on the Sat morning.

thanks again.

Sylv


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aivlys said:


> paul - you are very kind, are you near the M6 or M56?


Half an hour from the M6 at Poynton near Macclesfield and about 20 mins to the M56 - we have enough frontage to accommodate and we live on a cul de sac so no traffic - you could reverse in the hammer at the end  Google street view it to see what you think


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK Sylv.

I would suggest you drive the last bit from Shrewsbury up to LLangollen and through the mountains all the way along the A5.

It will not be the fastest route but it will be a lot more relaxing as the A55 gets very busy and is subject to delays at this time of year.

My best recommendation is that you turn left at Shrewsbury and take the A458 through Welshpool to the A470/A487 via Dolgellau.
It is quite a fast road from there to your destination.

There are quite a few CS/CLs around Shrewsbury which will give you about 2½hrs to do on Saturday.

See what you think.

PS

Going M6 M56 A55 is a very long way round. If you like hammering along M'ways and travelling all that extra distance - ?


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

just came back from north wales, if you go via welshpool you have a first gear climb up a mountain, try going via bala it, flatter


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their offers of help and advice. I will chat to hubby this evening and see what his preferences are.

Many thanks again.

sylv


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

pippin said:


> OK Sylv.
> 
> I would suggest you drive the last bit from Shrewsbury up to LLangollen and through the mountains all the way along the A5.
> 
> ...


The above route is 6 miles shorter than M6-A55.

The route by A5 to Bangor is 11 miles shorter than via Dolgellau.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

piinch

I know that bit of the A470 like the back of my hand.

The Bwlch yr Oernant is easy-peasy if you attack it sensibly.

Going north in our MH I get a good head of speed up to where the telephone box and layby are at the bottom.

Hammer up in 5th, drop to 4th, a bit of 3rd then back into 4th until the very last bit where you have to drop back into 3rd and then 2nd for the hairpin at the top.

Coming southwards is easier - a long gradual climb up then into 2nd for the hairpin and coast down in whatever gear you like, depending on the state of your brakes!

First gear? Never!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you choose M6, M56, A55 route. Take the motorway south rather than north of Chester and you can stay on the little Roodee (5/10 mins off expressway)

http://www.chestertourist.com/littleroodee.htm

Dick


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

thanks everyone, you have given me some really good pointers. I believe we have decided on taking all your suggestions. We will stay over at Little roodie as our intention has changed to include a visit to Zipworld on route to the campsite. we decided on 4 nights there and will return via the Shrewsbury route to take in a 4 night rally for the Shrewsbury flower festival and see something of Shrewsbury. Fingers crossed for some really good weather. Again thanks to everyone, this site is brill and it's members even brill'er! only a week to go ....... Sylv


----------

